# Effexor vs. 5-HTP



## Funnybrew (Nov 11, 2004)

I've probably done a very stupid thing here but I just couldn't manage the anxiety attacks anymore so I went to my GP (after going to my gastroenterologist who did nothing) and asked to be put on antidepressent/antianxiety meds. She gave me Effexor. I have taken 2 doses and it's hard to say if the dry mouth, headache and diarrhea are from that or because I have the flu and am also taking things like Advil and Neo-citran. Then, to complicate matters I kept an appointment that I made last month with a very good naturopath. He gave me 5-HTP to tackle the anxiety and depression. Anybody out there have any experience with these drugs/supplements? Any thoughts?Colleen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would check with the pharmacist or doctor before combining them.In theory 5-HTP is supposed to up serotonin like the effexor can and if you double dose those kinds of medications you can get serotonin syndrome which can be dangerous.I don't know if the supplement actually does what the drugs do, but in theory that is why people take them, to mimic the effects of drugs like Effexor without taking prescription medications.K.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

I tried 5-HTP about 6-7 years ago when I heard it was good for weight loss. I quit using it because it started causing pains all over--especially in my quadriceps.Here's a link you probably should look at. I don't think mixing the two meds is wise.5-HTP info from Berkley Wellness Letter


----------



## Funnybrew (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks so much for the feedback. I have a really bad flu right now and I'm wondering if I should be on anything. I can't tell if the diarrhea is being caused by the Effexor, the flu (mostly respiratory with headache), or what. I'm going to the clinic this morning because my eyes were glued shut when I woke up and ask them what I should do next? That's good to know about 5-HTP - I don't plan on taking both and I'll read the info when I get back from the clinic. Thanks again.


----------

